# Garmin maps



## debbie in seattle (Oct 3, 2015)

Have always avoided using Garmin's maps they offer when we go on a road trip.  Discovered just recently Mapquest and Garmin don't play together well and was stuck using the Garmin maps tool.
Anyone have any suggestions for another mapping tool?


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 3, 2015)

I have Garman GPS and love it!!!!


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have Garman GPS and love it!!!!


Same here. I traveled over 4k miles out west and became very close to my Garman gps girl. She didn't let me down.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2015)

I absolutely LOVE my Garmin GPS..  Nothing like it..  it's amazing!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 4, 2015)

Love my Garmin as well.  Last month we went about 2,000 miles in my sister's car which has Sirius which you talk to for directions, temp, radio and it drives us nuts as she yells at it.  I prefer the Garmin with maps showing upcoming turns.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2015)

Yup I use Garmin too...it's not infallible but it's generally very good...especially when I'm abroad.

I have a great sense of direction and rarely use it here in the UK, but in a foreign country it's brilliant..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yup I use Garmin too...it's not infallible but it's generally very good...especially when I'm abroad.
> 
> I have a great sense of direction and rarely use it here in the UK, but in a foreign country it's brilliant..



We've rarely used ours here either.  Great in the US and Australia and the continent.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 4, 2015)

I do have a Garmin question. Mine will lose it's signal every now and then. Goes blank but withing a minute or two comes back to where it left off. Doesn't do it all the time, just here and there. I originally chalked it up to being in weak areas but now think I must have a flaky one. It was a refurbished one. Anyone have this happen? It's really not a problem and has done a good job overall.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 4, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> I do have a Garmin question. Mine will lose it's signal every now and then. Goes blank but withing a minute or two comes back to where it left off. Doesn't do it all the time, just here and there. I originally chalked it up to being in weak areas but now think I must have a flaky one. It was a refurbished one. Anyone have this happen? It's really not a problem and has done a good job overall.



I think they all do that occasionally. Ours has.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 4, 2015)

I've been shopping the Garmin GPS for a while but recently my granddaughter synced by android tablet with Google Maps GPS app to my car.... it works great and saved me $200.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 4, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I've been shopping the Garmin GPS for a while but recently my granddaughter synced by android tablet with Google Maps GPS app to my car.... it works great and saved me $200.



My husband got so annoyed with my sister's Sirius in her car that he started using his Google maps app by speech and it gave better directions.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 4, 2015)

Love our Garmin too, my question is, are there any other map services besides Garmin Maps?   Seems as if Mapquest and Google Maps and Garmin don't play well together and am only stuck mapping routes with the Garmin Maps (which I hate).


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 4, 2015)

debbie in seattle said:


> Love our Garmin too, my question is, are there any other map services besides Garmin Maps?   Seems as if Mapquest and Google Maps and Garmin don't play well together and am only stuck mapping routes with the Garmin Maps (which I hate).



You shouldn't need both a Garmin and an online map.  As for Mapquest, I found them very inaccurate when I used them years ago.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 4, 2015)

Mapquest is the worst.... I'll take Garmin any day...  We use ours alot..  We like to antique and are always searching out antique malls that we have no idea how to get to..  Garmin takes us right to them..


----------

